# A good gaming monitor



## cray.x (May 16, 2012)

hello guys I'm planning to buy a good gaming monitor under a range of 7000, I'm not a heavy gamer,  but i don't want any kind of lag while I'm gaming as I'm experiencing this in my Sansui 32" LCD. Basically i play FPS games a lot! 
its not that urgent as i can wait for some good suggestions! thanks in advance.
i have seen the Dell IN2030 its quite good.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2012)

Increase your budget and get benq g2222hdl . It is best for your budget .


----------



## cray.x (May 16, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Increase your budget and get benq g2222hdl . It is best for your budget .


do u owe this monitor?


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2012)

cray.x said:


> do u owe this monitor?



No , but i am going to buy it this week . Although Dell IN2030 is good but 22 inch 
feel a little better over it . Plus its max resolution is 1600 x 900  as compared to benq 1920x1080 . Regarding lag on your TV , it depend on your pc configuration .
What is your pc specs ??


----------



## cray.x (May 17, 2012)

AMD A8 3850
Asus F1A55 Mlx plus
Corsair 4gb vengeance DDR3 1600mhz
corsair CX-500


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2012)

cray.x said:


> AMD A8 3850
> Asus F1A55 Mlx plus
> Corsair 4gb vengeance DDR3 1600mhz
> corsair CX-500



Look like you  rely solely on integrated graphics . The performance of AMD raedon 6550d is less than nvidia 430 which is barely considered below the minimum for running games . Sure you can run old games smoothly but buying full HD monitor dont make sense . Better to spend your money on graphic card .


----------



## suresh123 (May 17, 2012)

I think you can buy Benq monitor.I have it and its superb for gaming purpose.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2017)

kevin12389 said:


> Having owned Spendor S3e, Merlin MME , Usher Be-718, Spica TC60 and a few others, my favorite to date have been Volent VL-2.
> 
> With that said, I currently like NEC PA322UHD, it'sd performance is really amazing.


Name something which is available in India and under OP's budget. Don't post misleading comments.


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Name something which is available in India and under OP's budget. Don't post misleading comments.



Isn't this a 5 year old thread?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2017)

khalil1210 said:


> Isn't this a 5 year old thread?


Some spammer bumped the thread and seems like his post has been deleted.


----------



## Chiranjeevi (Nov 12, 2017)

Instead of a 7k I would suggest a 13k Lg 24MP59G 24-inch monitor which is so far the best gaming monitor for budget. 

It has an IPS display with 1ms response time....


----------

